# Water Filter Install



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

Where do you install in line water filters????

Thankyou in advance,

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I put mine on the water spigot, then run the hose to the camper. Even then we keep most of our drinking water to bottles in most cases.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Depends on which one you got but we also just slapped it on the city hose line in that connects to the outside of the camper ...

have to agree with Y-GUY that its sort of a waste since we are only purifying our shower and bathroom water since 90% of the time we are drinking bottled water ...

make sure though that you get yourself a 45psi (+/-) water regulator if you dont have one -- keeps you from having to mop up large amounts of water after you learn the hard way that the park youre staying in can go from 35psi to 110psi in a matter of seonds --


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Same here as Y-guy and Ghosty, we drink bottle water and just use park water for the bath and kitchen. No need to filter.









*"Let's Go Camping"*
Crawfish


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I bought a 90 degree angle that I connect to the city water connection. Then I attach the filter to it. then the hose connects to the end of the filter. 45 PSI regulator at the spigot end of the hose.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ditto here, except we didn't get the 90 degree angle. The in-line filter came with a short hose with a spring-like contraption around it that makes it end up doing the 90 degree angle. We likewise use bottled water, but I've been known to drink faucet water now and then.


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Filters: We got one of those cheaper ones from Walmart that goes on the water hose. It filters all the water to the trailer. I believe it's probably a good idea to filter all the water because of the sediment you may get otherwise.

In addition to the in-line filter, we installed one of those Pur filters at the kithchen sink. It traps the .5 micron and bigger stuff that may get past the in-line, plus it removes the smell from treated water. It doesn't really improve taste; we drink bottled water too for the most part, but I'm glad we have the two filters.

Bubba-J


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like everyone else we filter before the camper

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

No filter here.....water regulator to the spigot, then a 90 degree into the city supply feed.

We drink either bottled water or gallon jugs filled with water from the well at home.

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Same with us. Filter before the water enters the camper. Also bring bottle water. The main reason for the filter is sediment and we give our littles ones a bath. Just added piece of mind I guess.

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

We also filter at the spigot and take 5 gal. of water for drinking and cooking. We do brush their teeth with the stuff, and we'll use the tap water for making coffee and that sort of thing.

I grew up on a farm with well water, and if $30 a year can keep even 25% of all the crap from a well from going into the trailer it's money well spent.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Wall Mart special here. Replace every year. $20. It's a carbon filter, can't beat it for the price. Store it in the refrigerator between trips.

As often as we use our trailers a built-in "home" type filter will grow all kinds of stuff in it due to lack of use. 
For fulltimers built-in are great. For us weekenders they can be dangeous.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I put one on the camper side of the hose as we found that our water had that plastic hose taste. It went away when we moved the filter to the end of the hose. Also, the flow rate on these type of filters varies widely, and can be unimpressive. Look for selections that will move 3GPM or more.

One warning. Don't leave water that has been filtered this way in the holding tank for longer than your camping trip. The filter will remove alot of the chlorine that helps keep the water fresh longer. You'll soon be getting your water from "funky town" if you do. Don't ask me how I know


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

We don't use a filter as of right now, we only drink bottled water. The only time I use the water from the TT is for brushing teeth and my 2 cups of coffee in the morning. Hopefully I won't "catch" anything from that minimal amount of use.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It's not just the "germs" that you have to worry about catching, but the minerals etc. that will deposit around the water system of the trailer.

I personally wouldn't buy a used trailer if I knew for a fact the owner never used a filter.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

kjdj and California Jim have very valid points. Ask any ER personnel how many cases of Tijuana Two-Step they see that are traceable back to a neglected water filter. Improperly used, they are little more than huge quantities of square inches of bacteria breeding grounds.

I will use a sediment filter only, and change it way often.

Sluggo (licensed water and wastewater plant operator)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We use an in-line filter mounted under the kitchen sink running to a dedicated faucet. As most have said, we use bottled water for drinking, but the filtered water at the sink works well for cooking and brushing teeth.

I really have not seen the need - so far - to filter water to the shower or toilet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ga.outback (Nov 29, 2005)

California Jim said:


> I put one on the camper side of the hose as we found that our water had that plastic hose taste. It went away when we moved the filter to the end of the hose. Also, the flow rate on these type of filters varies widely, and can be unimpressive. Look for selections that will move 3GPM or more.
> 
> One warning. Don't leave water that has been filtered this way in the holding tank for longer than your camping trip. The filter will remove alot of the chlorine that helps keep the water fresh longer. You'll soon be getting your water from "funky town" if you do. Don't ask me how I know
> 
> ...


We started using a water filter last year.....I was tired of the coffee tasting like a hose!!! It made all the difference in the world. Before, even the Mac & Cheese tasted like the hose! Now ALL the water tastes great, we even refill the water bottles while we're camping! After they're washed, of course! NO MORE CARRYING WATER TO GO CAMPING...YEA!!!! Who cares if my shower water is filtered??


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I use a big blue whole house filter with a .5 micron insert. Left over from my last house that had a well. When I purchased the trailer, the starter kit had a 10' hose, I purchased a 20' and a regulator. I hook up the 20 to the tap the the filer with the regulator attached to the 10 then to the trailer. The housing for the big filter sits on the ground under the connection. Works great no sediment. But we also bring bottled water to make coffee and drink because we are not sure of the quality of sites water.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have a large filter on the outside to keep out the sediment and a second under the sink to drink from. I have never carried extra water. I remove the drinking filter after every trip and put in the freezer at home. This keeps the green from growing.

A few picutes in the gallery.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php..._album&album=49

Jared


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Boy do I feel stupid! I filter all the water going into the trailer. I install a carbon filter at the trailer and hook a hose to it. I change the filter annually. Now for the bad part. I NEVER kept the filter in a fridge between camping trips. I honestly never thought about it but once I read it I had a blinding flash of insight







.

New procedure for next year...

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

While on this topic, here is a little food for thought...
In what order does everyone install the regulator, hose to trailer, and filter? I have always run the long hose from the campground spigot first, then the filter, and finally the regulator right at the city water hook-up on the TT. That way, any pressure drop from the long hose and filter is not noticed because the regulator is last. That is, assuming there is ~45lbs of pressure left after going through the hose and filter. Of course, this hook-up places full pressure on the hose and filter, but I have yet to have any problem. Anyway, that is my $.02 worth.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm with Y-Guy and California Jim...screw it into your outside hose system. Easy, easy to replace and fast.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Reverie, I believe you would do better to keep that wet filter in the freeze.
fridg temps may not prevent all types of growth . just my .02










Dallas


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I put on the type that goes right on your faucet. That way only drinikng water is filtered. Remembering too that the water is only being filtered with an activated carbon filter and not purified.

Also, irregardless of where you filter the water it is a good idea to just toss the element after your trip. This is going to cost a lot more money. However, if you just put away the filter with the element still in it until the next camping trip, you are esentially storing a bacteria factory. Any bacteria in the filter element will continue to grow exponentially while not in use. If you then put it back in use the next trip you have just created the problem you were trying to avoid and are now drinking water that is high in bacteria. So, after your trip toss the filter element and beach the filter housing before storing it away.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You know you can buy those little blue filter that are made for 1 trip and can be toss after the trip is over.I think some Walmarts may have them.

Don


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

I was thinking about filtering only the drinking water that came from the galley sink. How about installing a faucet kit such as the Shurflo Waterguard Filtration Kit & Monitoring Faucet or equivalent? It looks like it could be installed (at least in the 21RS) in the sink counter top about two inches away from the upper right hand corner of the sink.

You'd probably need to drill a 1 to 1 1/2 inch hole under the counter from the drawer compartment into the undersink compartment. Then it looks like a simple tap into the sink cold water line and attaching the filter cartridge inline with the feed to the new faucet.

This way you wouldn't be using up the filter usefulness by filtering all water that is used by the trailer, only the drinking water from the sink. Replacement intervals for the filter would be lengthened. Also, there's not another thing to connect at hook up time.

I know that the bathroom drinking water wouldn't be filtered under this arrangement.

Whaddya think?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

dutchman said:


> I was thinking about filtering only the drinking water that came from the galley sink. How about installing a faucet kit such as the Shurflo Waterguard Filtration Kit & Monitoring Faucet or equivalent? It looks like it could be installed (at least in the 21RS) in the sink counter top about two inches away from the upper right hand corner of the sink.
> 
> You'd probably need to drill a 1 to 1 1/2 inch hole under the counter from the drawer compartment into the undersink compartment. Then it looks like a simple tap into the sink cold water line and attaching the filter cartridge inline with the feed to the new faucet.
> 
> ...


I have a dedicated faucet and filter mounted next to my sink (pictures in the gallery). I remove the filter after every trip and put it in the freezer to keep it clean. Works well for us. Here is the link to the 
Filter Store

Good luck

Jared


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I think the good filter for the hose is like $30 and it's rated to be good for WAY more water than I'll use in a year, so I'm treating it as a disposable annual expense. I don't mean this personally against you, but it cracks me up how we spend $100-$200 a month on a trailer and $50-$100 a month camping and then worry about saving $20 a year on a filter.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

BoaterDan,

You are absolutely right. Water isn't like wine. It doesn't get better with age. Therefore, a filter element will degrade even faster because of the massive surface area with which it can grow bacteria. Storing used elements is just asking for trouble. If you only camp once per month for a weekend that is three weeks of growth. Use it again and it picks up even more. Then storing it without chlorine flowing over it is just making a bacteria factory. Toss the element after each trip and bleach the housing before storage. It is in the manual to disinfect your hose and water tank before each trip. Why not the filters?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I currently don't filter anything....

I carry bottled water. Whats the difference if I spend money to replace a filter, or buy a case of water for a couple of bucks...??

I may put a cheap filter outside for the simple fact of filtering sediment to keep out of the water system.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That what we do
Filter the water coming just to keep the junk out

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> That what we do
> Filter the water coming just to keep the junk out
> 
> Don
> [snapback]72591[/snapback]​


Ditto

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ditto

John


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

yep, ditto
sunny

Dallas


----------

